# En 2011, c'est décidé...



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Décembre 2010)

Je continue de me baffrer !


----------



## jugnin (29 Décembre 2010)

Jarrête les marronniers...


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je continue de me baffrer !


J'ai failli avoir peur !...


----------



## jugnin (29 Décembre 2010)

mais je continue de plomber les fils de petit louis.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

... Je ne retourne pas en 2010 !
(sous aucun prétexte)


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Décembre 2010)

Je vais bosser mes cours (ou pas ...)


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2010)

je ne critiquerai pas les jeux de mots de Ponk.




Ou alors seulement les poucrates.




Mais ça va être dur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2010)

Pas mieux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2010)

Ah, c'est déjà 2011 ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Ouais, plus qu'un an avant la fin du monde de Maya l'abeille - ouf.
Me demande ce qu'on va avoir comme monde après.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2010)

Le monde de Loulou le pou


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le monde de Loulou le pou


 
C'est pas joli joli de parler d'not' président comme ça...
s'pèce de gauchiss !


----------



## nhykola (30 Décembre 2010)

... Je m'achète un Mac !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

nhykola a dit:


> ... Je m'achète un Mac !


 
Et après, on va dire que c'est toujours la Horde qui pourrit les beaux sujets !


----------



## nhykola (30 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et après, on va dire que c'est toujours la Horde qui pourrit les beaux sujets !



En quoi ai-je pourri ce sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

En 2011 j'arrête de donner des cours, donc moins de temps sur le forum, vive les voyages.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2010)

nhykola a dit:


> En quoi ai-je pourri ce sujet ?



Eh bien justement.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

nhykola a dit:


> En quoi ai-je pourri ce sujet ?


 
Hé hé.
L'as-tu lu, au-delà du titre, ce sujet ?
T'a-t-il vraiment semblé être dédié aux souhaits réels ?
(Sans parler d'un quelconque rapport, même lointain, avec les macs)

Bienvenue, cela dit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bienvenue, cela dit.



Puisque tu en parles 2011 pourrait être, pour toi, l'occasion de te débarrasser de ce reste de consensualité !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Puisque tu en parles 2011 pourrait être, pour toi, l'occasion de te débarrasser de ce reste de consensualité !


 
Ce ne serait plus moi, alors, juste un hamster de plus dans la roue.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et après, on va dire que c'est toujours la Horde qui pourrit les beaux sujets !


Allez en cette fin d'année, fi du mauvais esprit. Tubize les nioubes sous le gui! 

Comment ça je me suis gouré de fil?


----------



## kisbizz (31 Décembre 2010)

je deviendra très très égoïste


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Décembre 2010)

C'est promis, je n'embêterai plus cette chèvre de Patoch, et continuerai de vénérer cet âne baté de Sonnyboy ^^


----------



## Pifou80 (31 Décembre 2010)

... je vais tous vous aimer!


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Décembre 2010)

Adorable ce fil décousu... Encore un lien attachant Pour 2011 , :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas encore décidé, mais je vais peut-être me convertir au Pastafarisme


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2011)

Je reviens sur MACG !! niark niark niark !


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2011)

:mouais:


----------



## chafpa (1 Janvier 2011)

Euh ..... en 2011 ce sera comme en 2010 n'en déplaise au preneur de bonne (?) résolution


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2011)

J'arrête la drogue et les putes.

Le seul problème est que je n'ai pas commencé.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2011)

Ah, çà explique


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2011)

- moins de bière,
- plus d'amour,
- moins de boulot,
- plus d'argent,
- moins de messages,
- plus de rencontres,
- 



- moins de promesses


----------



## chafpa (2 Janvier 2011)

Elle va devenir bien triste ta vie  .....


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> - moins de bière,
> - plus d'amour,
> - moins de boulot,
> - plus d'argent,
> ...



pourquoi tu piques mes bonnes résolutions ? 
je bois quasi plus de bières :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est promis, je n'embêterai plus cette chèvre de Patoch, et continuerai de vénérer cet âne baté de Sonnyboy ^^


Et ?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et ?...



Ben, il pourra pas s'en empêcher ; faible comme il est


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, il pourra pas s'en empêcher ; faible comme il est


Ah ça ! On peut dire qu'il est acculé.

C'est même un bel acculé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est même un bel acculé.




De sa race, ouais !


----------



## Nobody (2 Janvier 2011)

Félicité reculait toujours devant le taureau, et continuellement lançait des mottes de gazon qui l'aveuglaient, tandis qu'elle criait :
&#8722; « Dépêchez-vous! Dépêchez-vous! »

Mme Aubain descendit le fossé, poussa Virginie, Paul ensuite, tomba plusieurs fois en tâchant de gravir le talus, et à force de courage y parvint.

Le taureau avait acculé Félicité contre une claire-voie; sa bave lui rejaillissait à la figure, une seconde de plus il l'éventrait.

Elle eut le temps de se couler entre deux barreaux, et la grosse bête, toute surprise, s'arrêta.

G. Flaubert, Trois contes, Un cur simple, 1877, p. 17.

En 2011, je relirai le Petit Chaperon rouge. Et la suite: Les Onze Mille Verges.


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2011)

_on arrive plus vite par derrière&#8230;_


----------



## 'chon (3 Janvier 2011)

Pour moi ce sera renaître de ces cendres.
Et accomplir enfin, tout ce pour quoi je suis faite, simplement..   
tchin!







_Photo by Diane Arbus_
​


----------



## ziommm (3 Janvier 2011)

... je fais ce que j'aime, j'emmerde le reste...

... oui c'est ce que j'ai toujours fait, mais ça a le mérite de pas être hors d'atteinte, et puis on ne change pas une formule gagnante.


----------

